# Looking for snow plowing contractor in Elgin, IL.



## adi (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi!
I'm looking for snow plowing operator for small apartment complex - 12200 Sq.ft(2 Bldng, 16 UNits with garages) in Elgin, IL 60123, near by St. Josesph Hospital (route 20 and Randall Rd).
Please note, we are looking for snow plowing blades with Rubber Edges (or polyretahnae ?). The concrete was replaced 2 weeks ago and not cured yet. That's why we need to use soften blades.

I'm open to any suggestions.
Please e-mail me you address and I'll provide you for the property detais.

Best Recards,
ADI


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i can sort of help you out. I guess just let me know when the concrete hardens enough for a steel blade. I do not want to have to switch edges back and forth between my other customers


----------



## jeffw (Feb 5, 2005)

two weeks in another two it will be as hard as it gets..... just dont use salt on it that is what eats it. use calcium


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

We are interested in your property. We have a urathane edge blade avaliable and we also use liquid Mag to treat this type of surface. We have a couple of customers with multi-level parking structures that use this type of salt due to the damage typical products do to the structure.
I checked your info and you have no e mail or pm avaliable. Please contact me so i can get a quote for you.


----------



## Offroadz71 (Oct 18, 2006)

This guy posted in the another thread as well. here is his email, Have fun!!

Thanks,
ADI, [email protected]


----------

